# 100+ trips during the week?



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone actually done it?










I think the most I ever did Mon-Fri was around 80. ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

A couple times when I drove in Denver. 

20/day of working 5 days a week. You’ll be in the car 10 hours a day most of those days. 

I did 15 trips in 9 hours today and I am pooped. 

I don’t know if I could stay sane doing 100-110 trips a week long term.


----------



## UberFlexin (Aug 26, 2016)

The quest is really Mon-Thurs. It ends at 4am on Friday


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

last year it was $115 for 50 trips. They can take their new "quests" and stick them.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Good for a $1500 to $2000 week.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I just scroll to the bottom and select that one.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Honest to god, I haven’t got one quest or promotion from fUber ever! How the hell do you get one?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Honest to god, I haven't got one quest or promotion from fUber ever! How the hell do you get one?


If you really like uber move to a city where strong quests are routinely offered, as these are the only areas where demand exceeds Supply. Assuming other markets Supply exceeds demand


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

tmart said:


> If you really like uber move to a city where strong quests are routinely offered, as these are the only areas where demand exceeds Supply. Assuming other markets Supply exceeds demand


I live in DC and sometimes get pings back to back like crazy


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Honest to god, I haven't got one quest or promotion from fUber ever! How the hell do you get one?


I don't think anyone has figured this out, as promos can vary from driver to driver even in the same city. You are in one of the major markets, so I can't imagine Quest not being available at all.

Just my theory: the Quest offers have a lot to do with how much driving you've done over the past few weeks.

Also, I think Uber now plans to phase out Quests entirely.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Has anyone actually done it?
> 
> View attachment 330798
> 
> ...


-------------------
Yes, several times. Especially when renting a Lyft car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I (VERY) rarely ever break the 20 or 30 ride quests.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Only time I hit 100+ rides a week is during Sundance Film Festival. Then, Lyft kept sending me 100+ ride promos for 3 months!! Seriously..... I do probably 20-50 rides a week. 

The current Uber quests they have done here for 6+ months are +1, +2, +5, whatever per ride between a time period. Like Saturday was 8pm-2am $2 per ride. No limit. It's a straight $2 for each ride in the downtown core. Works out well as that brings it to $5 per ride. When there is any type of surging means $6-10 per ride. Long as it's constant pings can make good money.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SJCorolla said:


> Has anyone actually done it?
> 
> View attachment 330798
> 
> ...


Back when you could get 400 for completing the top quest, I would get 120 trips. Now I could give a rats ass about quest.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess I used to be the ant king~

Never get quest here though ?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> Guess I used to be the ant king~
> 
> Never get quest here though ?


$19.48 per hour before gas.

You did 171 trips and not $1 in tips???


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Delilah5 said:


> $19.48 per hour before gas.
> 
> You did 171 trips and not $1 in tips???


Looks like that screenshot was before they allowed tipping in the app.

From the way people talk, that seems like low earning for that amount of time and trips in 2016.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> $19.48 per hour before gas.
> 
> You did 171 trips and not $1 in tips???


-------------------
Actually he earned over $2820 to make that amount of money ( based on a 40% cut. You must include the cut to U/L when you do your hourly earning calculation ) That works out to $35.25 per hour, AT LEAST !!!
171 trips in one week is very impressive.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I (VERY) rarely ever break the 20 or 30 ride quests.


SAME

Breaking 20 is super rare that when I look back on the week I am surprised at myself lol



SJCorolla said:


> Has anyone actually done it?
> 
> View attachment 330798
> 
> ...


A little over a buck bonus for 110 rides, Uber can literally sweep anyone off their feet ❤❤❤

!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We don't have quests but 100+ trips on a week is normal for me.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

tmart said:


> If you really like uber move to a city where strong quests are routinely offered, as these are the only areas where demand exceeds Supply. Assuming other markets Supply exceeds demand


Move to uber? No offense but think about what ur saying. We both know uber will drop rates and promos so please dont move to uber.


----------

